# how to get modeling clay out of carpet?



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Does anyone have advice on how to get the non-drying modeling clay out of carpet and/or clothes?


----------



## roundpegmom (Apr 11, 2005)

I have searched and can't find an answer that I would try. I read that WD-40 may work, but that just seems like it would make a greasier mess. Is it like playdoh that will dry out after a while? I would probably try freezing it like you would bubble gum. Keep scraping it up and maybe some degreaser detergent.

If it is not ground in, I have had luck just clipping the carpet fibers off, this has worked for small areas that have caulk or paint spilled on them and for surface burns.

I am sorry, I wanted to find a great answer for you, I'll keep looking.


----------



## roundpegmom (Apr 11, 2005)

Here are two links that might help.

http://www.cozirooms.com/helptips/
http://www.chat11.com/How_To_Clean_M...y_From_Clothes

Several places that Goo Gone is very good also. HTH.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks roundpegmom for all your efforts. It's the kind that doesn't dry, which is nice because I never have to worry about keeping lids on stuff. The house rule is that dd plays with clay only at the kitchen table. Somehow some ended up in the wash and carpet







:. I've already done the cutting on the carpet. I did an oxy booster soak but some still remains. Of course it is hot pink clay on Dh's favorite t-shirt








I'll post back if something works.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

did you ever find something that worked?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

how funny, got to the bottom of the thread before realizing it was me







:

I can't even remember which shirt it was on to go check. Dh has gained some weight since May so he's wearing a different batch of clothes (the guy has more fat/skinny/just right clothes than any guy I know) so the stained shirt isn't in the rotation anymore and/or I just threw it out.

I find pieces in the carpet about once a month that I clip out.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

We had sucsess getting blu tack out of a carpet with a steam cleaner. Use the small nozle and direct the jet of steam along one edge of the blob, it peeled of nicely (and it had be ground into the carpet for a few months before we bought the cleaner).


----------

